# Auto Detox: BMW E30 M3



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello fellow detailing fans,

BMW E30 M3 2 day correction detail by Auto Detox

Gorgeous car ! Nightmare colour to photograph 

Just a short one this time, washed the usual intricate way, polished with menzerna 3.02 & finished with 85RE slathered with Swissvax Mystery

Basking in the midday sun:
































































As you can see in need of some attention

Couple of before & after's all prior to refine;

















































































































































Refined & before wax application























































All done & now sitting proud













































































































Barry Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

those after shots are beautiful matey! good job! I do love reds


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Baz, good correction pics and I bet you loved the wheels to clean.....NOT!


----------



## onks (Dec 24, 2009)

that why bmw is the best .


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Baz, lovely car.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive just gone from 6 to 12 :argie:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, great results. I love the E30's :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely finish Barry


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

fantastic work :thumb::buffer::thumb:
GREAT CAR :argie::driver::argie:
nice one :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car, great work


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely transformation, top correction work Baz, finished shots look superb mate :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Really nice shots and reflections


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Probably my all time favourite BMW the E30 M3. 

Excellent work.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Red cars - awesome to detail, but I would never own one!!!

That M3 came up a treat! Lovely work!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amazing work mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing depth , great work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice..very nice..


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

What a legend that car is! top work mate


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

Top job Baz.
I wouldnt expect anything less.

Mart


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Car of my dreams, what a beuty, top work on a lovely moto


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks spot on Baz la.:thumb:


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Always had a soft spot for E30's, fantastic work mate:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great results on probably one of the most iconic hot saloon cars ever produced.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

lemkey said:


> those after shots are beautiful matey! good job! I do love reds


Yeah me too, shame they are such a paint to photograph 



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice Baz, good correction pics and I bet you loved the wheels to clean.....NOT!


Cheers Tim ! Wheels were a doddle it only come out on dry days so no mare this time 



uzi-blue said:


> Amazing work, great results. I love the E30's :argie:


Have to agree E30 M3 for me is one of the best BMW's :thumb:



slrestoration said:


> Lovely transformation, top correction work Baz, finished shots look superb mate :thumb:


Cheers mate 



Dan Clark said:


> Probably my all time favourite BMW the E30 M3.
> 
> Excellent work.


Thanks Dan



Gleammachine said:


> Looks spot on Baz la.:thumb:


Hi Rob thanks mate 



UberCool1 said:


> Always had a soft spot for E30's, fantastic work mate:thumb:


Cheers MR Cool ! :thumb:



id_doug said:


> Great results on probably one of the most iconic hot saloon cars ever produced.


Thanks 

Thanks for the replies gent's
Baz


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great results !!
What tire dressing did you use?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Good work pal. The money these things fetch now is incredible.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Just popped a horn, a serious horn!!! 

Stunning....


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning, great results. E30's rock


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Love the E30, stunning mate!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

If only If only they made em like this now :argie::argie:

Stunning in RED great work looks beautiful:thumb:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Love it mate :thumb: one of my favourites, really special.

Top work :buffer:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

maesal said:


> Great results !!
> What tire dressing did you use?


Thanks ! Tyre dressing was Espuma RD50 



MK1Campaign said:


> Good work pal. The money these things fetch now is incredible.


Cheers, yes a good one will set you back a fair bit of wedge now 



Railsbrough said:


> Stunning, great results. E30's rock


Thanks, I agree my favourite BMW 



uberbmw said:


> Love the E30, stunning mate!


Cheere mate



123quackers said:


> If only If only they made em like this now :argie::argie:
> 
> Stunning in RED great work looks beautiful:thumb:


Very true, loved the red once it was completed 



nick3814 said:


> Love it mate :thumb: one of my favourites, really special.
> 
> Top work :buffer:


Thanks Nick 

Cheers guys for the kind words
Baz


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome, absolutly awesome!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

nice job

always have wanted to own an E30


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooooo you bad bad boy that is soo nice and the next piece in my boyhood dream garage got the box and SL just looking for an e30 and that is just lush. had a chance to buy one 10 years ago and didn't and regretted it ever since!!! stunning finish!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

I was looking at the pics and reading through the thread recalling to myself a conversation I had with a pro off here. About his love for an original left hooker E30 M3 & lo an behold he has posted just before me. Thought you would like this one Rollo. 

Stunning results on a very tidy motor. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

tell me about it Andy the one that got away lol!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

You've just giving that old girl back her sparkle

superb finish


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

final shots looks amazing! E30 M3's will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Automotive pornography! Lovely!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Solvent Sid said:


> Awesome, absolutly awesome!!!!! :thumb:


Cheers Mr Solvent :thumb:



tehglu said:


> nice job
> 
> always have wanted to own an E30


Thanks, it is one of the only BMW's I would buy 



Ronnie said:


> ooooooo you bad bad boy that is soo nice and the next piece in my boyhood dream garage got the box and SL just looking for an e30 and that is just lush. had a chance to buy one 10 years ago and didn't and regretted it ever since!!! stunning finish!


lol cheers Ronnie, you know you should have bought it ! 



paulmc08 said:


> You've just giving that old girl back her sparkle
> 
> superb finish


Thanks Paul 



Ojai said:


> final shots looks amazing! E30 M3's will always be one of my favorites.


They came out ok  gotta love an E30 M3



GrahamKendall said:


> Automotive pornography! Lovely!


I agree, I just wish now I'd made a bit more effort with this photo's thorough out 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Fantastic car & amazing work on it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

excellent all round


----------



## pacmeoff (Jul 1, 2008)

When BMW made good looking cars


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Why did I sell my E30....:wall:

Cracking job :buffer: Simply gorgeous


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

stefstef said:


> Fantastic car & amazing work on it!





junkfood said:


> excellent all round





pacmeoff said:


> When BMW made good looking cars





stargazer said:


> Why did I sell my E30....:wall:
> 
> Cracking job :buffer: Simply gorgeous


Thanks guys ! Never get tired of looking at an E30 M3, I saw a E30 M3 cab at my bodyshop guys place last week ! Stunning & seriously rare :argie:

Baz


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

There have been a few of these lately in the Studio. Still,never get tired of looking at them when polished up so well.

Nice work.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Pure porn on wheels


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks guys ! Never get tired of looking at an E30 M3, I saw a E30 M3 cab at my bodyshop guys place last week ! Stunning & seriously rare :argie:
> 
> Baz


The cabs at the minute, beleive it or not are going for less !!!!! Work that out !!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks well that dude. Always a fan of these BMW's


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Brilliant work! Stunning! 

I love this forum, I just looked at a E90 M3, i come a few topics down and there is a E30. What more could you as for! 

Brilliant work, must have been enjoyable to work on such a car!


----------



## sau98rpe (Apr 21, 2009)

E30 m3 best car ever. love the work. Is that brilliant red? looks great amazing work


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> There have been a few of these lately in the Studio. Still,never get tired of looking at them when polished up so well.
> 
> Nice work.


Cheers mate



Leodhasach said:


> Gorgeous! :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



declanswan said:


> Pure porn on wheels





declanswan said:


> The cabs at the minute, beleive it or not are going for less !!!!! Work that out !!!


Really ? they looks stunning too ! 



Clark @ PB said:


> stunning!


Cheers Clark, hope you are well mate 



Nick_CD said:


> Looks well that dude. Always a fan of these BMW's


Thanks mate



Tomm said:


> Brilliant work! Stunning!
> 
> I love this forum, I just looked at a E90 M3, i come a few topics down and there is a E30. What more could you as for!
> 
> Brilliant work, must have been enjoyable to work on such a car!


Gotta love DW ! I always look forward to working on these they are one of my favourite BMW's 



sau98rpe said:


> E30 m3 best car ever. love the work. Is that brilliant red? looks great amazing work


Thanks, not sure on the colour just know it was solid red


----------

